# What diagnosis to use for 36556?



## tfischer (Jan 15, 2010)

I work with a hospitalist group, and they do a lot of Insertions of Non-tunneled Centrally inserted Central Venous Catheter (36556). Of course, we have to find an allowed diagnosis to use for the procedure, and we only pull from the documentation. Unfortunately, sometimes the physician only gives us Lack of IV access. So, I have been using the 459.81, Venous insufficiency, as the allowed diagnosis code. 

Can anyone tell me if this is being done appropriately?


----------



## rjburd68 (Jan 15, 2010)

How about V58.81? Fitting and adjustment of vascular catheter.


----------



## tfischer (Jan 15, 2010)

*Diagnosis for 36556*

That is not the diagnosis the physician is using in the documentation, so No, I would not use that code. Thanks for your advice.

The physician is using Lack of IV access for the diagnosis, so I am reporting 459.81 for venous insufficiency. Is this appropriate?


----------



## drsnpatil (Jan 15, 2010)

tfischer4 said:


> That is not the diagnosis the physician is using in the documentation, so No, I would not use that code. Thanks for your advice.
> 
> The physician is using Lack of IV access for the diagnosis, so I am reporting 459.81 for venous insufficiency. Is this appropriate?



I am agree with rjburd68 beacuse the reasion for intervention is to gain acess in the CVS so V58.81 is the correct code and 459.81 not going to support that documentation as lack of IV access. Also we need to look in patients hosipital documentation and as per his/her medical history we need to code that codition as secondary diagnosis.


----------

